# .50 BMG: 6 Shots in One Second



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, this probably won't make your list of things to do for coyote hunting, but it's still fun. Click here to see champion shooter, Jerry Miculek handle a Barrett .50 BMG. Even he had to smile. And smile and smile some more. And, look at his loading bench supplies in the background of his shop. I'd say he doesn't have to worry much about ammo shortages!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great way to start the morning, thanks for sharing. After he shot he was so excited that he looked like he just crawled out of the back seat of his car after his first successful date HA !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now that would make an excellent home defense gun......thanks for posting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! If I had that Barrett and he had a feather up his butt, we'd both be tickled....


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

youngdon said:


> Wow ! If I had that Barrett and he had a feather up his butt, we'd both be tickled....


I haven't heard that phrase for a long time Don. Thanks for the laugh lol.

That looked like a blast. Most HP I've had in my hands was my cousins S&W .500 mag. Whole lotta pistol right there


----------



## chad allred (Sep 4, 2013)

Great video! thanks for sharing


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That was the most excitement you will ever see out of Jerry, and I would feel the same way if I got my hands on that sweet cannon.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

SOoooooooo, ya think he liked it?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats awesome

ive been watching him for years

if you like his shooting you should see his daughter shoot

i'll bet she breaks alot of his records in her lifetime

she is as good if not better than he is,but look at who taught her to shoot


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm betting that gun would really open up a coyote at close range , lol..


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

C2C said:


> I'm betting that gun would really open up a coyote at close range , lol..


I'm thinking at ANY range.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I'm thinking at ANY range.


Yup , no need to skin em , just shake em good !!If there is anything left to shake .


----------

